

Physics StackExchange is in public beta, ask away - Maro
http://physics.stackexchange.com/

======
lincolnpark
Stack exchange is more for a quick questions and answers than having
conversations. Thats why it fares better for technical topics than topics like
theoretical physics.

~~~
rguzman
There is an early-stage stackexchange site for theoretical physics.
[http://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/23848/theoretical-...](http://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/23848/theoretical-
physics)

It seems obvious to me that something for "physics" questions is too broad to
be technical. Even "theoretical physics" sounds too broad. On the other hand,
there has been little traction for the high energy physics stack exchange:
[http://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/6633/high-
energy-p...](http://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/6633/high-energy-
physics) and <http://mathoverflow.net> seems to work really well in spite of
being really broad.

------
robryan
For those that have followed it, how do you think the stack exchange sites
concept in general is going, do any of the sites look like they will die off?
I notice some of the visitor/day numbers are quiet low for some of the betas.

~~~
rick_2047
I did follow the electronics site (it was chiphacker.com previously but then
got converted into electronics.stackexchange.com which caters to both
electronics and robotics crowd). I find that it is a bad idea. I don't think
it will die off but it will remain an hobby electronics site for the rest of
the eternity. I don't think good EE people are that much into forming a
community over the internet.

I am also against them answering stupid questions like "How do you calculate
the resistance using bands on a resistor?". I know I know stackexchange wants
to make all the answer available at one place but this is just stupid. Google
can find you the answer, wikipedia is already summarizing the general
knowledge, the why repeat an answer again and again?

~~~
csytan
When I'm googling for a programming question, I value stackoverflow answers
over other blogs and forums. I may find the same information at different
sites, but stackoverflow is usually very concise and up to date.

~~~
rick_2047
I am not against putting up answers to a problem which may arise for even a
beginner programmer. But hey, you would call a programmer beginner when he/she
would at least know the syntax enough to write a "Hello world" type of
program. Below that I would just recommend reading material which are in the
top google results anyways.

------
cing
On a related note, the theoretical physics SE is in staging right now. It's
intended to be for research level questions,
[http://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/23848/theoretical-...](http://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/23848/theoretical-
physics)

------
barredo
Yeah, the "meta." site of this site is nice:
<http://meta.physics.stackexchange.com/>

------
juiceandjuice
This would have been more awesome 4 years ago when I would have been asking
questions instead of answering them.

